# Sehr guten Kühler --> Referenz HD7850



## biohaufen (18. September 2012)

*Sehr guten Kühler --> Referenz HD7850*

Hi, suche einen guten Kühler für meine HD7850 (Club 3D Radeon HD 7850, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (CGAX-7856) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland). Gehäuse ist ein Lian Li A05FN. Der Kühler sollte, wenn es möglich ist, nicht größer sein als das PCB der Grafikkarte. In erster Linie ist mir die Lautstärke wichtiger als die Temp´s. Jedoch wären sehr niedriege Temp´s auch gut.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Ahab (18. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr guten Kühler --> Referenz HD7850*

Ich würde den hier nehmen: 

Caseking.de » Grafikkarten » VGA-Kühler & Heatpipes » Alle VGA-Kühler » Arctic Accelero S1 Plus VGA Cooler

Dazu zwei 92er PWM Lüfter samt Y-Kabel (Swif2 von Coolink zb, da sind Y-Kabel dabei) oder einen 120mm, einen Adapter von PWM zu mini PWM (um die Lüfter von der Grafikkarte regeln zu lassen) und alles ist schön.


----------



## biohaufen (18. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr guten Kühler --> Referenz HD7850*

Danke für den Vorschlag, jedoch finde ich dass der Kühler zu dolle über meine Grafikkarte reicht, weist du noch eine kleinere und genauso leise Lösung ?


----------



## ct5010 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr guten Kühler --> Referenz HD7850*

ARCTIC Kannst mit keinem davon was falsch machen.


----------



## Ahab (18. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr guten Kühler --> Referenz HD7850*

Ja der hier:

Accelero Mono PLUS · VGA · Cooling · ARCTIC

ginge auch. Passt auch auf die 7850.


----------



## biohaufen (18. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr guten Kühler --> Referenz HD7850*

Der Mono Plus wäre super  Der reicht locker, oder ?


----------



## Ahab (18. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr guten Kühler --> Referenz HD7850*

Jo der reicht dicke aus.


----------



## Fischer995 (18. September 2012)

Mal gaanz dumme frage: es gibt ja soviel ich weis auch einen EKL Peter für radeon hd 7XXX oder? Könntest du nicht einfach einen davon draufklatschen und dann evtl. sogar passiv betreiben?? Also ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das möglich ist und ob der Peter das packt bzw. ob er auf die Karte passt. War nur so ein kleines Gedanken Spiel


----------



## biohaufen (18. September 2012)

Wäre schon möglich, aber die armen Spannungswandler :/


----------



## Ahab (18. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr guten Kühler --> Referenz HD7850*

Der Peter wird dem TE auch mit Sicherheit zu groß sein.  Und billig ist der ja auch nicht. Ein günstiger AC Kühler reicht für eine 7850 völlig aus.


----------



## biohaufen (18. September 2012)

Gut, dann wird es wahrscheinlich der Mono werden


----------



## skyscraper (20. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr guten Kühler --> Referenz HD7850*

Kurz meinen Senf dazu: Der Accelero S1 Plus lief bei mir auch kurze Zeit passiv auf der HD 5770 und die Temps waren total im Rahmen. Also definitiv Empfehlung. ist ja auch offiziell ein Passivkühler und die HD 5770 verbraucht ähnlich viel wie die 7850.

Grüße


----------



## biohaufen (20. September 2012)

Ne, komplett passiv mag ich nicht so... Klappt wahrscheinlich auch nicht in meinem Grafikkartenbackofen.


----------



## skyscraper (21. September 2012)

*AW: Sehr guten Kühler --> Referenz HD7850*

Kannst auch ganz langsame Lüfter draufschnallen, was bei einem passiven ideal ist


----------

